# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Ziggy Marley - Montreal June 28 &  Vancouver July 20

## BCBud

Just learned that Ziggy will be performing in Vancouver at the Red Robinson Theatre in Coquitlan on Friday July 20th - tickets available thru Ticketmaster at prices from $70 to $80/person.   Rather pricy but will likely book and attend if I can get good seats.

He is also performing tonite  June 28th at the Montreal Jazz Festival at the Metropolis - tickets thru Ticketmaster $46.92

----------

